# Ultrasound Guided Core Biopsy



## Trendale (Apr 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there is a 10 day global for an ultrasound guided core biopsy, and what is the appropriate code used for it? The physician states he can charge for this as there is no global due to radiology procedure. Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 14, 2008)

Core biopsy of what organ?


----------



## Trendale (Apr 14, 2008)

*Ultrasound guided core biopsy*

I'm sorry, it's for the breast.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 14, 2008)

19102 describes a type of core bx and carries no global period.  The radiologic guidance will not carry a global either.

Don't know, but hope it helps.


----------



## Trendale (Apr 14, 2008)

*ultrasound guided core bx*

Thanks so much!


----------

